# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  η ALASSIA STEAMSHIP CO. (Βάσος Χατζηιωάννου) και τα πλοία της

## npapad

Η ALASSIA STEAMSHIP CORP δημιουργήθηκε το 1965 από τον Βάσο Χατζηιωάννου αδελφό του Λουκά Χατζηιωάννου όταν αποφάσισε να αυτονομηθεί από την ΤΡΟΟΔΟΣ που είχαν μαζί. Μετακίνησε το 1969-70 3 πλοία από την ΤΡΟΟΔΟΣ και ξεκίνησε να αγοράζει φορτηγά πλοία. Σε αντίθεση με τον Λουκά που πέρασε στα δεξαμενόπλοια από τα μέσα του '70, ο Βάσος είχε μόνο φορτηγά/bulkers και είχε ένα μοντέλο διαχείρισης "μαζεμένο" με λίγα πλοία ανά περίοδο. Τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '70 όλος ο στόλος του δραστηριοποιούνταν στη μεταφορά τσιμέντου από τη Μεσόγειο και τη Μαύρη θάλασσα στον Περσικό Κόλπο που είχε μεγάλη οικοδομική δραστηριότητα. Η εταιρεία απόκτησε το 1984 και 2 από τα πλοία της τρίτης εταιρείας της οικογένειας της LEDRA/ELPIDON του Μιχαήλ Χατζηιωάννου, αδελφού των Βάσου και Λουκά που ανέστειλε τη λειτουργία της. Το 1995 ο Πόλυς Χατζηιωάννου (γιος του Βάσου) που ήταν στην εταιρεία από το 1987 δημιούργησε μια καινούρια εταιρεία με μοντέρνα δομή για να εγκαταλειφθεί το μοντέλο των "λίγων πλοίων", την ονόμασε SAFETY MANAGEMENT OVERSEAS (http://www.safety.gr/) και μετέφερε τα 2 πλοία που είχαν απομείνει στην Alassia στη νέα εταιρεία, ξεκινώντας παράλληλα ένα μεγάλο ναυπηγικό πρόγραμμα που συνεχίζεται ως τις μέρες μας. Η Alassia σταμάτησε επισήμως τη λειτουργία της το 2000 περίπου αλλά η νέα εταιρεία συνεχίζει με μεγάλο αριθμό πλοίων και κρατώντας το σινιάλο "VH" μέχρι σήμερα. Το 2009, ο Νίκος Βάσου Χατζηιωάννου, αδελφός του Πόλυ, ξαναδημιούργησε την ALASSIA με νέο σινιάλο και διαχειρίζεται και αυτός Bulk Carriers.

Και η λίστα με τα πλοία της Alassia :
Alassia.jpg

----------


## dionisos

KANARIS EX LAURA MAERSK IMO 5204027 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1939 στην ODENSE- DENMARK GROSS 8464 Αγορασθηκε το 1969 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1971 στην WHAMPOA.
KANARIS EX LAURA MAERSK 5204027.jpg LAURA MAERSK KANARIS -ADHARA 5204027.jpg ADHARA shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

KANARIS EX KING MALCOLM  IMO 5187580 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1952 στο BELFAST GROSS 8252 DW 11050 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1972 και πωληθηκε το 1980.Πηγε για διαλυση τον 7/1983  στην CHITTANGONG KANARIS - KING MALCOLM  5187580.jpg KING MALCOLM KANARIS- DIMITRA K 5187580.jpg DIMITRA K. shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

KANARIS  IMO 7612723 BULK CARRIER Κατασκευαστηκε το 1977 στο NAGASHAKI GROSS 23023 DW 39800 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1986 και πωληθηκε 1995 στην SMO.
KANARIS IMO 7612723.jpg KANARIS KANARIS - SILVER CARRIER 7612723.jpg SILVER CARRIER 
KANARIS - EXPLORER II  7612723.jpg  EXPLORER II shipspotting

----------


## npapad

> KANARIS  IMO 7612723 BULK CARRIER Κατασκευαστηκε το 1977 στο NAGASHAKI GROSS 23023 DW 39800 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1986 και πωληθηκε 1995 στην SMO.
> KANARIS IMO 7612723.jpg KANARIS KANARIS - SILVER CARRIER 7612723.jpg SILVER CARRIER 
> KANARIS - EXPLORER II  7612723.jpg  EXPLORER II shipspotting


Ουσιαστικά μεταφέρθηκε (ήταν το ένα από τα 2 πλοία που είχαν μείνει στην Alassia) στην καινούργια εταιρεία Safety Management Overseas (SMO)

----------


## npapad

> KANARIS EX KING MALCOLM  IMO 5187580 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1952 στο BELFAST GROSS 8252 DW 11050 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1972 και πωληθηκε το 1980.Πηγε για διαλυση τον 7/1983  στην CHITTANGONG KANARIS - KING MALCOLM  5187580.jpg KING MALCOLM KANARIS- DIMITRA K 5187580.jpg DIMITRA K. shipspoting


Υπάρχει και φώτο στο shipspotting σαν ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ από τον Malcolm Cranfield εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...p?lid=1331139#
και την παραθέτω.
kanarisold.jpg

----------


## npapad

> KANARIS  IMO 7612723 BULK CARRIER Κατασκευαστηκε το 1977 στο NAGASHAKI GROSS 23023 DW 39800 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1986 και πωληθηκε 1995 στην SMO.
> KANARIS IMO 7612723.jpg KANARIS KANARIS - SILVER CARRIER 7612723.jpg SILVER CARRIER 
> KANARIS - EXPLORER II  7612723.jpg  EXPLORER II shipspotting


Και μία φωτογραφία σαν ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ από το shipspotting παρμένη από εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...p?lid=1630967#
kanaris.jpg

----------


## dionisos

ELENI EX REINHOLT IMO 5292543 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1939 στο MALMOE-SWEDEN GROSS 4922 TONS. ΑΓΟΡΑΣΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ 1970 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1973
ELENI EX REINHOLT 5292543.jpg ως REINHOLT shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

ELENI 2 EX KING GEORGE IMO 5187530 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1957 στο BELFAST GROSS 8072 DW 12332 TONS.Αγοραστηκε το 1972 και πωληθηκε το 1980. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 26/9/1982 στο KAOHSIUNG
ELENI 2  IMO 5187530.jpg ELENI 2 ELENI 2 - KING GEORGE 5187530.jpg KING GEORGE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

STALO EX JERSEY DAWN IMO 5168091 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1953 στο SUNDERLAND GROSS 7226 DW 12184 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1970 και πωληθηκε το 1974. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 29/3/1980 στο KAOHSIUNG.
STALO 5168091.jpg STALO STALO - JALAGOVIND 5168091.jpg JALACOVIND STALO - THOMAS K 5168091.jpg THOMAS K. shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

STALO 2 IMO 6804264 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1968 στο GOTHENBURGH GROSS 21228 DW 33996 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1968 και το 1974 μετονομαστηκε MARITSA Πουληθηκε το 1990. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1994 στην ΚΙΝΑ.
STALO 2  6804264.jpg STALO 2 MARITSA IMO 6804264.jpg MARITSA

----------


## dionisos

MARITSA EX ORUNDA IMO 6807747 BULK CARRIER Κατασκευαστηκε το 1968 στο GOTTENBURGH GROSS 29323 DW 55120 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1979 και πωληθηκε το 1988
MARITSA 6807747.jpg MARITSA MARITSA EX ORUNDA 6807747.jpg ORUNDA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

MARITSA 2 IMO 5359470 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1937 στο SUNDERLAND GROSS 5345 DW 9316 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1970 και πωληθηκε το 1975
MARITSA 2 - HAULERWIJK  5359470.jpg ως HAULERWIJK shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

ELLI 2 EX KING ALEXANDER IMO 5187475 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1952 στο BELFAST GROSS 8106 DW 11033 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1972 και πωληθηκε το 1980. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 19/8/1982 στο GADANI BEACH
ELLI 2 - KING ALEXANDER  5187475.jpg ως KING ALEXANDER shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

STELIOS IMO 5228542 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1955 στο SOUTHSHIELDS GROSS 9390 TONS. Aγορασθηκε το 1970 και πωληθηκε το1973.Πηγε για διαλυση στις 21/1/1974 στο KAOHSIUNG
STELIOS EX MASTER GEORGE 5228542.jpg Ως MASTER GEORGE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

TOULA IMO 5187499 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1953 στο BELFAST GROSS 8190 DW 12332 TONS.Αγορασθηκε το 1972 και το 1979 μετονομασθηκε σε DESPO. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 30/6/1983 στην CHITTAGONGTOULLA 5187499.jpg TOULA DESPO - KING ARTHUR 5187499.jpg ως KING ARTHUR shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

> MARITSA 2 IMO 5359470 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1937 στο SUNDERLAND GROSS 5345 DW 9316 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1970 και πωληθηκε το 1975
> MARITSA 2 - HAULERWIJK  5359470.jpg ως HAULERWIJK shipspoting


MARITSA 2 - FOREST IMO 5359470.jpg και ως FOREST πηγη sunderland

----------


## dionisos

PELOPIDAS EX IRISH ELM IMO 6726838 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1968 στο CORK - IRELAND GROSS 22186 DW 38378 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1979 και πωληθηκε το 1981
PELOPIDAS - IRISH ELM 6726838.jpg ως IRISH ELM

----------


## dionisos

PELOPIDAS IMO 7612735 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1977 στο NAGASAKI GROSS 23007 DW 39800 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1986 και το 1995 μεταφερθηκε στην SMO
PELOPIDAS IMO 7612735.jpg PELOPIDAS shipspoting PELOPIDAS -CHALLENGER 7612735.jpg ως CHALLENGER

----------


## dionisos

> STALO EX JERSEY DAWN IMO 5168091 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1953 στο SUNDERLAND GROSS 7226 DW 12184 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1970 και πωληθηκε το 1974. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 29/3/1980 στο KAOHSIUNG.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181048 STALO Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181049 JALACOVIND Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181050 THOMAS K. shipspotting


Και ως JERSEY DAWNSTALO EX JERSEY DAWN  5168091.jpg πηγη sunderland

----------


## dionisos

PAPHOS IMO 7026883 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1970 στο BILBAO GROSS 11525 DW 19524 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1984 και πωληθηκε το 1988
PAPHOS-JOCELYNE 7026883.jpg ως JOCELYNE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

GRACE EX WIELDRECHT IMO 5418446 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1963 στο FLUSHING GROSS 9884 DW 15384 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1984 και πωληθηκε το 1988. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 16/5/1991 στην CHITTAGONGGRACE EX WIELDRECHT 5418446.jpg WIELDRECHT GRACE-PANAGIA ELEOUSA 5418446.jpg ως PANAGIA ELEOUSA shipspotting

----------


## tripontikas

Φωτογραφιες καπως ξεθωριασμενες απο τον χρονο , σε εποχη που στην γεφυρα ηταν ξαδελφος μου και στην μηχανη φιλος μου
ELEOUSA 1.jpgIMG_20170416_112633.jpg.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έκαναν κ οι Ολλανδοί ωραία βαπόρια!

----------


## andria salamis

> Έκαναν κ οι Ολλανδοί ωραία βαπόρια!


Πολύ ομορφο φιλε Βικτωρ

----------

